# Long brown algae on a new setup.



## Brian Wilkinson (11 Nov 2017)

Hi,
     Will this algae go on its own, with my tank been new, I presume it’s diatoms algae.
    Currently the tank is lit for 6 hours a day, All plants are growing. I’m changing 25 litres a week which is around 15% - 20%, this week it has been 50 litres to lower nitrites whilst the filter kicked in, which it now has.


----------



## Matty123 (12 Nov 2017)

Brian Wilkinson said:


> Hi,
> Will this algae go on its own, with my tank been new, I presume it’s diatoms algae.
> Currently the tank is lit for 6 hours a day, All plants are growing. I’m changing 25 litres a week which is around 15% - 20%, this week it has been 50 litres to lower nitrites whilst the filter kicked in, which it now has.



Good morning,

It's a lighting issue with new tank set up 

Yes it will go on its own providing you knock down the intensity of your lighting for a few weeks and after that you need to adjust your parameters accordingly if you then decide to up your lighting again (but only then gently increase it over a matter of weeks) so that they're inline with the amount of lighting you're admitting. More regular water changes will also help. 

Cheers 
Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Nov 2017)

I think as it’s a new set up I go for plenty of water changes for now if possible every day if this ain’t possible two large 50% a week,but watch out for other algae and deal with as it arrives if possible,it looks quite good and the brown algae may just disappear as the aquarium gets extablished


----------



## Brian Wilkinson (12 Nov 2017)

Thanks guys, I’ll lower the intensity of the lights, and keep up with the regular water changes, should I keep dosing the tank tank with fertiliser or will this make the algae worse.


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Nov 2017)

I would continue with your fertiliser regime ,your plants are responding


----------



## Matty123 (12 Nov 2017)

Brian Wilkinson said:


> Thanks guys, I’ll lower the intensity of the lights, and keep up with the regular water changes, should I keep dosing the tank tank with fertiliser or will this make the algae worse.



Quite the opposite! Keep up with ferts as otherwise you'll experience other types of algae due to nutrient deficiencies. And if you're dosing co2 keep that up too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deanne (16 Nov 2017)

Hi, I have this algae too. I have a 35 gallon with 4 Dwarf Puffers, 4 Khuli Loaches and 3 Amano Shrimp. My house is cold so I recently turned up the heater to 80 F. It’s planted with lots of low tech plants, I recently put some plant tabs in with a few new plants. No other fertilisation. No ammonia or nitrites detectable with API Master test kit, nitrates at 10. Have recently lost a dwarf puffer and been unable to recover the body - just can’t find it. Lights are on 10am-9pm usually. How can I get rid? It looks really depressing.


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Nov 2017)

Plenty of daily water changes ,help in brown algae problem and unable to locate dead fish dilemma,half your lighting period maybe.Add liquid fertilser


----------



## Deanne (21 Nov 2017)

I’ll have a go, thanks.


----------



## mow said (21 Nov 2017)

add some amano shrimp problem solved


----------

